# Choices for a gun



## tomb020871 (Dec 14, 2008)

My dad is a law enforcement officer and he has a few handguns that he would be willing to sell me that he thinks would be good for a beginner.
I am new to handguns and have never owned one before. In fact the only one I ever fired was Desert eagle 44 that he had when I was about 11. It almost knocked me on my butt. Anyway, he has these guns that he wants to sell and I am wondering what you guys think of them and maybe give me a little insight. My main concern is for home protection but I also would like to take it to the range once and a while and have fun with it. What would you choose.

Walther P99 $500 w/500 rounds put through it.
Walther PPK $300 w/6 rounds through it.
Browning 9mm $300 w/300 rounds through it
EAA Witness $200 w/12 rounds through it.

I don't know much about handguns but have been going through the forum and trying to learn more and more. Any help with my choice would be greatly appreciated. Any other suggestion would also be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

They are all fine guns. What model Witness? I have a Witness P Compact .45ACP that I really like. Just looking at dollar signs! Can't go wrong with a PPK.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd personally choose the Browning 9mm for that price.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Depends on which P99, but I think $500 is too high for any of the variations. Perhaps you could tell us which variation it is.

Depends on which Browning. If it's a High-Power, then jump on it. Perhaps you could tell us which model it is.

If the PPK is in very good shape, then it would be a good price. However, it is a poor choice for a beginner. Too small to make a good range gun, and too small for defense purposes, unless you are a good shot, which I'm sure you are not as of yet (but I'm sure will be one day).

Depends on which Witness. It it's an all-steel one, then the price is very good. Some of them are fine weapons. Perhaps you could tell us which one it is.

Not telling us which model/calibers these are is like asking "I'm thinking about buying a Chevy for a grand. Is this a good price?"......

PhilR.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Great comments made thus far by the other members.

The only thing have to add is take the guns to the range and see which one fits you best. There's no such thing as one gun fits all so you need to try them out.

If you're worried about going to the range alone I'd be more than happy to go with you and help you out. I'll even let you shoot some of my collection. (Of course that's all based on if we live in the same area of WI)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you asked your Dad which one he thinks would serve your needs best? He should know the guns and you much better than we do.

That is what I would have done in the same circumstances.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy 50 rounds of ammo for each gun.... Take them all to the range with your dad, and have him teach you. Then choose based on fit, how well you shoot it, and which one feels the best to you.

They're all good guns.

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Buy 50 rounds of ammo for each gun.... Take them all to the range with your dad, and have him teach you. Then choose based on fit, how well you shoot it, and which one feels the best to you.


+1 :smt023

That's probably the best thing you could do.

-Jeff-


----------



## tomb020871 (Dec 14, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Buy 50 rounds of ammo for each gun.... Take them all to the range with your dad, and have him teach you. Then choose based on fit, how well you shoot it, and which one feels the best to you.
> 
> They're all good guns.
> 
> JW


I actually just got off the phone with my dad and that is just what we are going to do within the next couple of weeks. I will get the models. 
I am sure the Browning is a High power and that the Witness is all steel. 
Sorry for the lack of information at this time but I will find out tomorrow and post. THanks for the help, it is greatly appreciated.:smt023

Oh, by the way, a Ruger P90 .45 cal just came into the picture as well.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

The Browning Hi-Power will be my choice.


----------



## tomb020871 (Dec 14, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> Depends on which P99, but I think $500 is too high for any of the variations. Perhaps you could tell us which variation it is.
> 
> Depends on which Browning. If it's a High-Power, then jump on it. Perhaps you could tell us which model it is.
> 
> ...


I got the info on the models of guns that he has for me.

The Browning is a BBA 380 - $300
The Witness is a 9mm Police All metal - $200
Walther PPKS .380 - $300
Walther P99 9mm 4" Barrel. - $500

Sorry that I was wrong on a couple of them but after this info what do you think?
Thanks again.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I would suggest either one of the 9mms just because .380 ammo is expensive.

If he is not in a hurry to sell them, you might want to take them all off his hands eventually.


----------

